# What are you seeing in AGR posting time?



## jmbgeg (Oct 29, 2011)

# days after the trip to posting.

I always count days only after the trains termination date no matter where I detrain.

Done traveling until either Thanksgiving or M/E November.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 29, 2011)

My experience is that takes about a week.


----------



## amamba (Oct 29, 2011)

About a week for NEC trips (regionals & acela).


----------



## rail_rider (Oct 29, 2011)

Over the last two months NEC about 7 days and Keystones about 10 days.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 11, 2011)

It takes a few days when I use Michigan Services and a week-ish when I ride the SWC.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 14, 2011)

Week to 10 days for the posting of Amtrak guest Rewards points, on the 17th of each month for Chase AGR rewards and so far two months after purchasing via the AGR shopping portal (Home Depot purchases totaling $1300) nothing. How long do I wait before calling them?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 14, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Week to 10 days for the posting of Amtrak guest Rewards points, on the 17th of each month for Chase AGR rewards and so far two months after purchasing via the AGR shopping portal (Home Depot purchases totaling $1300) nothing. How long do I wait before calling them?


Per the website, anything earned through the shopping portal takes 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 8, 2012)

Any updates from the holiday period? I have 4 rides outstanding with train termination dates as early as 12/26.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 8, 2012)

My Xmas trip (west on 12/23, east on 12/26) still hasn't posted.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 8, 2012)

It would be interesting to see the posting time for using the Downeaster with e-tickets. It should be no more than a day or two at most.

Hopefully a year from now e-ticketing will be rolled-out systemwide and the long delays for AGR trip credits will be history.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 8, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> My Xmas trip (west on 12/23, east on 12/26) still hasn't posted.


Exactly the trains I am waiting on.  I tried an experiment westbound and want to see if it pans out. Multicity ticket with a break at SCD so I was a ticketed on 7 on 12/23 and 27 on 12/24 without switching seats.


----------



## Shortline (Jan 9, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > My Xmas trip (west on 12/23, east on 12/26) still hasn't posted.
> ...



Still waiting on points from Dec 30'th and 31st, and for my AGR card sign up points, got the card nearly a month ago. Also still waiting for points from shopping linking from the AGR page, spent nearly a grand at Barnes and Noble, yet to see those points either.....Hoping to see somethign soon!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 10, 2012)

For some odd reason the past few points runs on the keystoners when the fall double points was open I had to call for points. One of which was a hassle and took a week to get. Turned out it was ARROW's fault.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 13, 2012)

7(23) and 8(24) posted for me this afternoon. That much closer to redemption time.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 13, 2012)

I should also add to my previous post that with my trips it seems that with each trip I take it seems that my trips take longer to post. No idea why but it's just the way it is.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jan 15, 2012)

Exiled in Express said:


> Any updates from the holiday period? I have 4 rides outstanding with train termination dates as early as 12/26.


My 12/30 and 1/1 EB miles have yet to post.


----------



## Golden grrl (Jan 15, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> I should also add to my previous post that with my trips it seems that with each trip I take it seems that my trips take longer to post. No idea why but it's just the way it is.


Spouse and I have regularly had to call about our LD trips over the past 2 years.

We're mostly EB, TE, CS, CZ, SL. We take round the country trips, so we have several tickets/rides to watch for - and we routinely have had to call after about 25 days from end of trip. It will be one segment where neither of us gets the credit, so I'd say it is clearly a matter of passing info between the conductor and whatever contractor is collecting and matching up stubs/reservations.

I don't see any correlation between coach or sleeper trips, nor for specific routes. Sometimes we get posted immediately after the first call; mostly it takes 2 or 3 calls. I will say, our last trip [Crescent and Sunset Limited] ended 13 December and we got all our credits on that trip by the Tuesday after Christmas; that was actually faster and easier than we'd seen on a November trip, which took a wait of 25 days for me to make the first call, another week of waiting, and a second call to post.

The phone calls have always worked recently, so I haven't had to mail photocopies of ticket stubs in these past two years; did have that happen in earlier years.

Have always had courteous, friendly agents in these efforts the last two years; can't say the same for 3 and 4 years ago.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 16, 2012)

My 12/31 Acela stuff posted in the last few days, as did my 12/26-27 CL trip (and my 12/21 CL trip, too). Oddly, my CZ trips both posted sooner.


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jan 27, 2012)

7(13) and 8(14) posted on 1/27. 15 and 14 days and a Friday posting again, I guess consistency is good.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2012)

My points for a BOS-KIN trip on 1/16 posted today (1/27)!


----------



## gatelouse (Jan 27, 2012)

About two and a half weeks for an Acela trip earlier this month. A longer wait than usual.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 28, 2012)

My last Empire Builder trip posted in a week and a half, pretty good given that I traveled on the very-late 8 (16) with a printed ticket for 8 (17), on a reservation that I'd already changed for 8 (18).


----------

